# Briggs Vs Kohler



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, Fellows: I have been running a four-year-old Craftsman lawn mower with a single-cylinder overhead valve engine. Great compression, used no oil, easy start.

Pulled it into the garage, cut if off; two days later the starter would not pull it over. Just assumed that the old battery had died, put in a new one--same result. Fast forward after many tests I have concluded that the internal compression release dog on the camshaft is broken and repair is not economical. 

Looking at new mowers; engine choices are Kawasaki, Kohler, Briggs. Kawasaki I am pretty sure is superior to either---I have run them, and now run a 14-year-old Kawasaki ATV. 

My question is what do you think of the Kohler V twin OHV engines VS the same engine made by Briggs? They don't show much difference in design. Any experience with either? These are 22-24 HP engines.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I dunno. All I can say is that we have the Kohler Command V-Twin 23hp engine in our riding mower. We've run the mower for 12 years now. Absolutely no problems with the engine. I'd recommend it.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Years ago, there was a lot more difference between the two....now I don't think it really matters. I've ran both in similar power ranges on mowers (zero turn) and had good luck with both. 

There's a dud to be found, regardless of brand. I'd get whichever I could find the longest warranty on.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Kohlar M18 17 HP engine that is 31 years old in a Smiplicity lawn tractor runs great. I have replaced the fuel pump once and the starter once. Other wise no repairs have been done with it.

I also have a 12HP Kohlar in a 1972 Simplicity lawn tractor that as far as I know only oil, belts, igition points spark plugs and blades have ever been replaced on it. Today I need to squire a tiny bit of oil in the cylinder to get it to start because the comprestion is so low. But it will start and run.
It is going to be over hauled this summer sometime.

To be fair we also have in the family a 1964 Simplicity garden tractor with a 9HP Briggs engine that was put on Rotor tiller service in 1972 and snow blower duty.
It like the 12 HP above has only had the oil igition points plug changed. It uses a oil bath air cleaner, which I consider far better than the pleated paper air filters.





















I used to own a Kawskski dirt bike 2 stroke in the 1970's the engine in it was a great runner.









Don't know how one would be in a lawn tractor how ever.


 Al


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Alleyooper: I had a Kawasaki engine in an Exmark zero turn in OK. That engine is still running that machine for my son in law. I bought that sometime around the turn of the century.

Crehberg: That has been running thru my mind. I no longer enjoy working on them.
The last Kohler engine I ran had a cast-iron block. 

Thanks guys: I appreciate the input. I'm still old-school enough to long-think buying implements I may have to use until I can't climb back up on them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Have you thought about Honda ? Or a Honda clone ?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Honda makes a good engine, and I hear that the clones are good, but so far I've not seen a Honda in any of the mowers I looked at. I still have to look at J. D. but I am of the opinion I do not want to pay extra for green paint. I do not know what engines J. D. puts in their products.

I am also a bit concerned about the mower decks. If I am to buy an expensive machine I want the deck to be welded, not stamped of thin sheet metal. Last rider I had in OK had a stamped deck, hit a stump and threw the spindles out of alignment. Had to weld up a special tool to bolt onto the spindle and pull it back into alignment. Sears knew of that weakness and sold the tool for over $100. I made my own. The mower I have now needs the same treatment but to a lesser degree.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> Honda makes a good engine, and I hear that the clones are good, but so far I've not seen a Honda in any of the mowers I looked at. I still have to look at J. D. but I am of the opinion I do not want to pay extra for green paint. I do not know what engines J. D. puts in their products.
> 
> I am also a bit concerned about the mower decks. If I am to buy an expensive machine I want the deck to be welded, not stamped of thin sheet metal. Last rider I had in OK had a stamped deck, hit a stump and threw the spindles out of alignment. Had to weld up a special tool to bolt onto the spindle and pull it back into alignment. Sears knew of that weakness and sold the tool for over $100. I made my own. The mower I have now needs the same treatment but to a lesser degree.


Ox, on the JD deal, I know as of 2015 most of their "in house" zero turn and lawn tractor engines were/are Briggs and Stratton rebadged.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks, Crehberg; That will simplify my search.
Ox


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Pretty much any Japanese made commercial duty small engine. Not just Honda and Kawasaki. The clones are mixed bag. Some have been cheapened far more than others despite parts interchanging with genuine Honda usually. Adding more plastic does not make for better durability. If you get one of the Japanese made premium Briggs, they are ok. The consumer stuff where plastic is king is not good. That goes for all brands including the Japanese. Why we are going back to where making crap is the most profitable is beyond me. They get something right, then decide its not profitable enough so cheapen it.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Kawasaki engines are my favorite. The only Kohlar I currently have is a 7000 series it is only 3 years old. The rest are Briggs and two are Harbor freight Honda clones.


We have one 19hp Kawasaki that is 20 years old with well over 1500 hrs. on it and the only thing replaced was the starter, other than basic maintenance


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Fellows; I've looked at all the options within reasonable driving distance. I have about settled on a SCAG zero turn with a welded deck, 21 HP kawasaki;spin-on filter, hour meter ---the usual good stuff for such engines, 48 inch cut. Deck hung on bar steel, no chains, half-inch thick spindle plates, foot-pedal height adjustment, . Five year warranty on the machine, three years on the engine.

I can get that machine for $300 more than HD wants for a Cadet with lighter features, plus the dealer will set up, service, test run and deliver. I watched a kid "set up" a JD zero turn at HD for a buyer this morning --he barely knew which end of the funnel to put in the gas tank before starting the engine. Could tell me nothing about his mowers. Buyer had to load and haul home his own machine.

If any of your remember Swamp Man when he was doing landscape and lawn maintenance, do you recall his views on zero turns? Seems to me that he was high on SCAG's. There was no dealer near me then, but this dealer sells them to the lawn care people, machines up to $12,000, big boogers.

Any opinions?


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

I run a 31HP Kawasaki on my zero turn, but to answer your question, not much difference between Kohler and Briggs now a days until you get into the industrial motors


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, here i am again. Went to an auction this morning (whole 'nother story) and a fellow told me there was a new dealer in town who sold zero turns. Found it; the guy sells Spartan and Gravely.

Gravely I know by reputation, been in business a long time, made an awfully good rotary plow. Machines look rugged, decks are fabricated, not stamped, Kawasaki engines, warranty about like the SCAG. The place is new, a branch from a town some 40 miles away, service department not fully set up. 

The Spartan they sell is said to be made here in Arkansas. Some have Briggs commercial engines, some have Kawasaki. Dealer told me that the company was a spin-off by an engineer who formerly worked for BAD BOY, another builder I never heard of. 

I have to conclude that the choice is now Gravely or SCAG, with the balance going to SCAG because of the long established service department, the long-established presence of SCAG in the community and the lack of any noticeable advantage gained by buying Gravely. 

This dealer had machines from $3200 on up. Gravely closest to the SCAG I have in mind was just under $4 grand.

If any of you have any experience with Gravely or Spartan please advise. I would particularly appreciate knowing of any experience anyone has with Gravely z turns.

PS: As an aside, the fellow also sells some little 22 horse Massey Ferguson tractors made in Indonesia, for $12 Grand.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

different approach , go parts shopping.

your looking at a complete mower , you need to look at parts for the mower as well as the engine 

pick several parts you know you will wear , belts , bearings , as well as starter , coil , carburetor 

who can provide the mower , and the parts and the service should you need them to do the work.

find that I think you will find the mower you want to go with.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Pete, I've been thinking along those lines too. The SCAG dealer is a long-time well-established dealer here. Gravely is a new branch of a long -time dealer from the next town over. Their success here is still up in the air. 

I tend to hang on to my equipment, so buying a new piece of expensive iron is something like choosing a saddle horse. I want to choose well.


----------

